# Norwalk reservoir



## big fish

is there any good bass fishing in the Norwalk reservoir? what kind of habitat, structure, and bait fish are in the lake? thank you for all your help


----------



## flippin fool

its not bad. rocklines, some trees in the water, deep channel.thats about it for structure.the usual baits work well.


----------



## flippin fool

lots of shad, crawfish, bluegills, and yellow perch


----------



## bassmanmark

Norwalk is an insanely good place to fish for bass. There is a ton of rip rap where you can find tons of small gills and crayfish hiding...so along there a crankbait or chatterbait fished along the bottom tipping the rocks works real well. Also a rattle trap in sexy shad hitting bottom also works well. There are also a couple sandy small rock points that head out pretty far into the res. fish a jig in blue black or a black worm along that on both sides. A buzzbait works as well but not usually until that water hits around 62 or so...continuously. There are also shallow flats that have nice spawning areas with some weeds mixed in. This is Memorial Lake part I'm refering to or Res. 3. The other Reservior also fish well. I have had plenty of days with 20-30 fish. There are also a good amount of large fish in there as well. Fishing from a boat is a must if you want to bring in big numbers of fish. I have heard of a 9lber caught out of there by the Division of WaterCraft guy(caught by himself on a blueblack jig in the fall) but I myself have only seen and caught fish in the 5lb range. I have caught plenty of them but never tipped the scales over 6lbs. I use to fish Norwalk a ton but the last year or so I haven't fished it much at all. I would put Norwalk right up there with most if not all the best bass lakes in Northern Ohio. The only 3 that I consider better are Wellington, LaDue, and Mogadore and I personally would through in Rest Haven. So if you can't tell I would recommend Norwalk for any bass fisherman. On a side note I talked with the ODNR that electroshocked Norwalk last year and they said it was littered with Shad and small gills but had a excellent number of bass and pike....the largest bass they shocked was real close to the handicap docks on Res.3.


----------



## big fish

ok thanks everyone, the last question is that is it mainly large mouth bass in this lake? or are there small mouth?


----------



## flippin fool

there are smallmouth in memorial lake and the little one, #1.


----------

